# Chevy Cruze Charging: USB or Traditional Car Charger?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Use a traditional 12v car charger. You get far more amps to your phone that way.


----------



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

obermd said:


> Use a traditional 12v car charger. You get far more amps to your phone that way.


Ok thanks.

Probably need to check the specs on the Galaxy s5 as well...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The newer phones have a lot more power requirements.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Can confirm - My iPhone 6 will run down the battery if I use GPS and the screen is on while plugged into the car. I guess the larger screens eat a lot of juice - my old 4 would still charge.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I can confirm this also. I have a worn out iPhone 4 and the battery still goes down just scrolling through pictures on Instagram.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I charge my 5c with the USB, charges really well, in a 7 min trip home, it went up 5%


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

This reply will get a bit off topic, but I figured maybe some of you might find it helpful.

If you're concerned with extending your phone's battery life as much as possible (and I don't mean on a per charge basis, I mean its overall life), then you could avoid using car chargers when ever possible. They typically provide too much power to the phone and can decrease the overall life of the battery. You should always use the recommended charger for the phone. An exception to this would be the new "fast charger" wall adapters that comes with some new phones such as the Samsung Galaxy S6. They provide increased voltage and amperage to the phone to charge it faster. This is providing the same negative effect to the battery as a car charger would. I use the wall adapter from my old Galaxy S4 to charge my Galaxy S6.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure what the AMPs are for the USB but I'm sure the voltage is probably like your wall charger 5v. The issue is not voltage but AMPs. Most car chargers for USB cigarette/power outlets use to be 1amp at 5v. Newer ones are 2amps. You need to look the power plug for your phone. See what the voltage and amp are and then find a adapter to match it.

If I use the GPS on my phone it charges very slowly about 1 percent a hour. So if you start with a charged phone it should stayed charged when plugged in if you have enough power it shouldn't drain down. 

Basically you should be able to power your phone without the battery if you have the correct adapter if they were designed that way.

I have also seen after market cables not allow the full Amps need for your phone. That could also be a problem if you are using a aftermarket cable.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruze USB port is 500 mA, like your typical computer USB port.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Cruze USB port is 500 mA, like your typical computer USB port.


So your phone will not get enough power when GPS is used unless you use a cigarette/power adapter rated for 2amps and what ever voltage you need.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> If you're concerned with extending your phone's battery life as much as possible (and I don't mean on a per charge basis, I mean its overall life), then you could avoid using car chargers when ever possible. They typically provide too much power to the phone and can decrease the overall life of the battery.


I would expect the internal charge controller to do any current limiting needed. What usually kills batteries is to leave them on a charge (at 100%) for an extended period of time.


----------



## Rorence (May 6, 2017)

Car charger that I have used is Bestek power inverter. I used to charge camera in car when camping outside. Power inverter is such a tool can meet all charge requirements when travelling or camping. It is very easy to use, just connect it with car cigarette lighter charger outlet. Maybe you can catch more information about this tool on Bestekmall. Hope this point is useful to you.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Person really has to get a "smart" charger, with the newer phones the 1/2 amp max out of the cruze USB just isn't enough, the smart chargers are a variable output and can charge at the fast rate, with android phones you need to look for the QUALCOMM spec. 
the phone and charger talk to each other allowing a higher voltage than 5V to fast charge


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Lmao, come on now, it's 2017 and some people still believe charging a phone in the car is bad for it? Newer phone have internal capacitors and software that won't allow for overcharging. I always stick with name brand chargers and have a Samsung fast car charger that I've been using with my note 5 for over a year and a half.


----------

